
Delta to offer passengers free text messaging - gnicholas
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/27/business/delta-text-messaging.html
======
tomjakubowski
Alaska Airlines has had exactly the same program for almost a year: iMessage,
Messenger, Hangouts, etc. traffic goes through without having to pay for
it[1]. After a tenuous partnership, Delta and Alaska have been at each other's
throats of late, so it's not surprising to see Delta imitating some of
Alaska's offerings.

By the way, even though you couldn't tell from Alaska's landing page,
Hangouts/Messenger/the like all work from an ordinary laptop, too. I've flown
a lot of Alaska miles this year, and often wonder how much work it would be to
implement "TCP over Messenger" :-)

[1]: [https://www.alaskaair.com/content/travel-info/flight-
experie...](https://www.alaskaair.com/content/travel-info/flight-
experience/inflight-entertainment/text-messaging.aspx)

------
gnicholas
Note: SMS not supported, for regulatory reasons. Just iMessage, Facebook
Messenger, and WhatsApp.

